# Red Lotus



## LIONHEAD (Nov 29, 2007)

My Red Lotus is starting to fade, What is the best way to give it a rest. It seems everybody has a differant answer.....what do ya think ?? Thanks.....


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

plant in flourite substrate or dose water soluble iron, or lower the lights or more light time depending on the color you want. what do you mean my fade? mines always stay a nice maroonish red


----------



## theaquarian (Jul 22, 2010)

I've had mine for several years now without giving them a rest periods. When mine begins to fade I insert a root fertilizer tab into the substrate near the roots and within a week they return to thier vibrate red colour and begin to produce leaves in abundance.


----------



## brio (Jun 20, 2006)

Fert tabs from Rootmedic work great for nymphaea


----------

